# MacBook Pro- Access Hard Drive



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me how I access the internal hard drive of my MacBook (Winter 2011) Pro please? I downloaded an app, I uninstalled it but I think the file is still on the HDD, I'd like to see if its still there. Thank you for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Double click on the hard drive icon on your desktop. If there is no icon, then open a Finder window, you are now looking at files on the hard drive. Works the same as just about every OS out there.

How did you uninstall it? Why do you think a file is still there?


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> Double click on the hard drive icon on your desktop. If there is no icon, then open a Finder window, you are now looking at files on the hard drive. *Works the same as just about every OS out there.*
> 
> How did you uninstall it? Why do you think a file is still there?



I download an app for the iTunes store named Boom... audio /equalizer, big mistake. Even though I deleted the appp, this "Boom" thing still shows up in my Sound Preferences, Input and Output. Sometimes when I can't hear any sound from my Macbook, I have to go into S.P. and click it back to internal microphone. Not all that familiear with MacBook Pro workings. :smile: Thanks for the assistance Sinclair, I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nothing from the iTunes store will run on your Mac. That is for iOS devices only. The Mac App Store is different from iTunes. Is that where you got the app? And as for removing it, you have to use the installer, per these instructions. Any other way will leave things behind and give you issues.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> Nothing from the iTunes store will run on your Mac. That is for iOS devices only. The Mac App Store is different from iTunes. Is that where you got the app? And as for removing it, you have to use the installer, per these instructions. Any other way will leave things behind and give you issues.


Thank you for the clarification, you are correct... I use those terms interchangable but they are totally different. I purchased "Boom" Mac App Store. I'll check out the link and return to let everyone know what goes. Thanks.


----------

